# How does she look?



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd say a few more weeks of this and it's harvest time perhaps?
The date on the camera is incorrect if anybody noticed.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

under pine tree in the back yard huh? lol just kiddin looks like thats where its at though. not bad, definitly a few more weeks at least. keep up the good work.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah lookin nice but yeah as ktown said good few weeks n her yet


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 15, 2007)

she'll tell you, she's close, when the little leaves on the BUDS start
yellowing..


----------



## JeSus (Sep 15, 2007)

Exactly, a women always lets you know when she's ready


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 21, 2007)

Updated Pictures. She's growin.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 21, 2007)

lookin premo dude


----------



## triprey (Sep 21, 2007)

:yeahthat:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 22, 2007)

A sample cut from one of the lower and shaded branches. It is hanging upside down for the time being... bat like.
Perhaps a harvest soon?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 22, 2007)

Tried a few bowls tonight and it's definately a cerebral high. Going to wait another week or so before I harvest and see how things turn out.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 23, 2007)

Some more backyard bud pics.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 1, 2007)

Snipped a few branches off. Only a few left. Could have waited longer but it's starting to get cold and its going to rain a lot for the next few weeks.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 1, 2007)

too bad about the impending rain.  But I know you will enjoy those buds.  Good job man.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 1, 2007)

the buds look good....at least you'll have something to get you through those rainy nights.....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 10, 2007)

Some trimmed bud. Does anybody else hate waiting for their buds to dry and cure? I sure do!!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

wow its looking good there


----------



## bigweedo (Dec 19, 2007)

Lookin good man..Good work


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 22, 2008)

nice lookin buds man nice job keep it green


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 22, 2008)

def nice cant wait till spring up here...snowin like crazy in ct today:grinch: ...lol good day to sit inside and smoke tho lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice Job Friend....I am going to set some out in remote locations 4 summer..Hope they lok half as good..KeepN it GREEN


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

How does she look?

She looks beut!!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looking good man, keep it up, and tell us how it is

peace,
smoke weed and stay high


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 12, 2008)

sexy ladies!!


----------



## bustabus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey thanks for reading my thread . How far did you keep your  lights from the canopy.  How many lumens do you think you where using in your first grow with cfl"s. I think were right around 8400  with 6 - 27 watts.


----------



## OldSkool (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks sweet mental man! Mosty shady area too, not? Did you fuss with her much or did you just let nature take her course?

Bustabus. I use four 26 watters in 2700k as supplamental lights on topside in addition to my fluoro tubes on the sides to great effect. Try and drop a few down below the canopy to light the sides of the plants bro. You'll be amazed at the difference it makes, really. The number of them depends on how many plants you're trying to 'enlighten' and fatten up for the kill...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 20, 2009)

I know your Oldskool.. but this thread is from 2007


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 21, 2009)

nice! ya i hear ya man. im waiting for my first harvets to dry and cure! they are on their 4th day of drying  !!


edit: damnit! got owned by an old thread. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## kalikisu (Sep 22, 2009)

sweet buds man.


----------

